# 2013 Prediction Contest Thread. Bellator Edition



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Works basically the same way as the UFC prediction contest but we only get 6 months of it. Top 3 most absurd or unforeseen predictions that come true get 1 million credits each the more specific the better. Each person gets 5 predictions. No editing or it doesn't count. You have one week till the thread is locked till years end. 

Hear are my 5.

1. Neither Rampage or King Mo win a single Bellator fight in 2013. 
2. Ben Askren loses his WW title via devastating first round stoppage.
3. Rob Emerson makes a statement by defesting Patricio Freire
4. Eddie Alvarez wins his case against Bellator. 
5. Despite a strong initial debut Fight Master turns out to be a confusing cluster**** and ratings decline each episode finishing weak in the ratings.


----------

